#ubuntu-hk 2013-04-17
<bochecha_> smartboyhw: I've been covering in here all day, since I discovered this channel existed, but it would be nicer if an actual Ubuntu user stayed in here ;)
<smartboyhw> bochecha_, ;0
<ypwong> lol
<bochecha_> yay, more people in here \o/
<bochecha_> can I go now? :)
<bochecha_> smartboyhw: did Koala contact you about the 13.04 release party?
<smartboyhw> bochecha_, yep:P I can't join though (have replied) since I REALLY have exams to care about.
<bochecha_> exams?
<bochecha_> what's that? :P
<bochecha_> so, no ypwong, no smartboyhw, not even me (to go and preach Fedora to the Ubuntu heretics :P)
<bochecha_> hopefully he'll find other speakers :-/
<smartboyhw> bochecha_, :-/
<smartboyhw> bochecha_, examination duh
<bochecha_> that was a joke, like, I'm so old I forgot what it was ;)
<bochecha_> smartboyhw: would it work for you if it was earlier? (Koala told me he might change the date if no speaker was available on the 12th)
<bochecha_> (and coincidentally, it would work brilliantly for me if it was earlier :P)
